# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Ponowne łamanie ręki

## Nights

Witajcie. 4 lata temu (wtedy byłem w wieku 12-latka) złamałem kość, przed łokciem. Złożyli, pobyt w szpitalu, gips, zdjęcie gipsu i.. ręka jest krzywa. Kilka tygodni chodzenia na ćwiczenia nie przyniosły żadnego efektu. Poinformowano mnie też, że ponowne łamanie będzie możliwe wtedy, gdy przestanę rosnąć. Ile w tym prawdy?

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
U dzieci, w przeciwieństwie do dorosłych, nie ma konieczności dokładnego nastawiania kości, gdyż zrastając się nawet pomimo odchylenia się odłamów rosnące kości same się "prostują". Jednak u nastolatków bywa różnie - i niestety u Pana ręka pozostała krzywa i ewentualna jej "naprawa" jest możliwa po zakończeniu wzrostu.

----------

